# 2014 Fryght Manor



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

My biggest addition this year is my maze. And let me tell you, I have gained so much respect for people who do walk through haunts. This has been a lot more work than I had anticipated. From securing material to installation, it has been an adventure.

My biggest mistake was thinking that it would not be hard to fill up about a 900 square foot area. Since your are building a maze you can probably triple the area needed to be built out.

I shall keep calm and carry on......


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Holy pallets Batman! That looks fantastic! A lot of work but so worth it on Halloween night when you're scaring the pants off of people! Can't wait to see the final results!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I only had an hour to work on my maze tonight. I am using "southern" corn stalks aka bamboo as my pallet filler.

I had time to cut and drag about 15 bamboo plants to my maze. But the pic gives you an early idea of the look that I am shooting for this year.


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks good so far! I build a haunted house for my small town and I completely agree with you on how much work it is. It is waaaay harder than I thought it would be, yet extremely rewarding!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I am so friggin' tired tonight. It is now officially Halloween, and I have a boat load to do tomorrow. I am so thankful that I have the full day off.

I have my overall lighting done. The cemetery is done minus people and the pumpkin patch is done minus Lil' Pumpkin Nester.

The maze is the sore spot. I have the red flood lights up, but I need to place all the animatronics and a couple I have to still put together. The maze will not be super scary because there is some good light coming through, but at the same time it lessens my worry that someone may trip and fall.

I have attached below my annual candy picture. In the picture are 87 sleeves of candy with each sleeve containing 6 fun size pieces. Each kid will get one full sleeve. I think good candy is important for Halloween. Of course that is easy for me to say since I do not get 500 kids.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I think everything is going to be a success ATL. The maze is going to be great. That was a lot of hard work. I can't wait to see more pics after tonight. Good luck!!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Like most of you, I am sooo totally drained right now. I did find the energy to go to the Spirit sale, but I only went to one store. 

Back on point, I took three day time photographs as I was setting up yesterday. I did not take any pics of the maze as I was running around like a madman trying to get done. But I am sure that my wife did and I will post those later.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Ooooh, I like those scenes!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha! I see skellie dog found a ball! Nice touch. Nice pics! Was the maze a success?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice pics!
I like your maze idea


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Ooooh, I like those scenes!


Thank you.



Copchick said:


> Ha, ha! I see skellie dog found a ball! Nice touch. Nice pics! Was the maze a success?


The coolest part about the maze, was just saying you had a maze made the kids go crazy.



bobzilla said:


> Nice pics!
> I like your maze idea


Yes, the maze idea was totally original with no influence from anyone from Eerie- lol  I look forward to posting more pics as soon I inventory the pics that my wife took.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I like your Grandinroad skelly dog...I took mine and put him right next to my Cauldron Creep, Victor on Halloween night. Everyone LOVED him!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Skelly dog is wonderful - the maze looks awesome too!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks fantastic! I like the pumpkin patch scene. Can't wait to see the maze pics. Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job. Love the pumpkin patch as well.


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Very cool! It looks like you have a nice area to set up! I love the pond area!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great setup! Bet the maze was a huge hit!


----------

